# Viper 5902 two issues



## abshih (Oct 18, 2010)

Hello,

I just got my Viper 5902 installed, but the Truck Release doesn't work. It works with my OEM remote, but when I press the trunk release on the remote, it unlocks all the doors, not the trunk. They tried installing a relay, but it doesn't work. 

The other problem is since that I got the Viper 5902 when I put the key in the ignition, I have to turn the key all the way to start and then all the way back and then all the way forward for the engine to start. It won't do anything if I just stick the key in and turn the ignition on, I have to cycle once first.

Everything else seems to work fine.

Can anybody help on this?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

abshih said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just got my Viper 5902 installed, but the Truck Release doesn't work. It works with my OEM remote, but when I press the trunk release on the remote, it unlocks all the doors, not the trunk. They tried installing a relay, but it doesn't work.
> 
> ...


 Who did the install, sounds like they messed up the ignition for you.


----------

